# Thought on Hommer loft



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

We don't even have birds in the other loft and I already think of how to buikd the next one. Here what i have. the space is 12 x 15 two sides are block walls. There will be a large window in the south wall as this loft will have to face north. I would like some thoughts on how best to use the space. I would like to have three sections just not sure how to lay it out yet. Come on all you old time flyers give us some of your experance.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If your going to build 3 loft in a row why didn't you build one big on with divisions. Would have made more sense.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

That is the plan one loft with 3 sections. I just not sure of the best lay out to best use the space. So I think what I'm looking foris some thought on the best floor plan of space usage. It can be no bigger than 12 x 15. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Why not make 3 sections in a row at 5'x8' each with a 4' hallway at front or rear. The hallway could have the main door to enter the loft. Each section could have a sliding door to enter. Sliding door saves room. You could use part of hallway for storage for feed, grit, mineral pots, bath pans, and crates. You could also make a small cabinet off the floor for medicines, vitamins, bands, etc. Aviaries could run full lenth of loft with landing board above it leading to traps. Good luck on your new loft construction project.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

A loft divided in three would be great , with one breeding pen with nest boxes for your breeding season and as a cockbird pen after the season and two pens with just perches 1 for hens and one for youngbirds would be perfect .


----------

